# Solved: Bonjour Problem



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello.
I am trying to update to the next version of Apple's iTunes. When I try to install iTunes , It says that it can't find Bonjour64.msi. It says it should be in a folder called AppData, but there is no such folder on my computer. this has been going on for about 2 months. Please help me if you can.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

HAve you tried uninstalling the old one first ?


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

This should help you.

Sounds like you might have deleted or moved the uninstaller. The registry entries will remain within the system and therefore you will be unable to install the program.

Try using CCleaner http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner to clean up the registry and reboot your system. After you reboot you should be able to reinstall/upgrade your itunes.

I have fixed these issues on multiple user systems, because they A deleted required files or they installed so many antivirus, registry, anti-malware, and other non-require/unneeded/bulk security programs that it jacked up something within their systems.

*Worst Case:*

Try using Windows Clean up utility to remove it.
a. Download windows installer cleanup utility tool and install it.http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe 
b. Launch windows installer cleanup utility tool from the start menu.
c. Select anything related to bonjour/ITunes from the list and remove it.
d. Restart the computer for the changes to take effect.
e. Then try installing the latest version if iTunes from http://support.apple.com/downloads/

WARNING: Microsoft "Cleanup Utility" is no longer supported by Microsoft because you can possibly remove system component files.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There is definitely a folder on your computer called AppData. It's in C:\Users\<username>\AppData\. I have Windows 7 64-bit and iTunes 64-bit installed, and I don't have the file you mention, and it works just fine. No problems updating.

The exact error message might be helpful.


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

The CCleaner thing didn't work. The Microsoft Cleanup Utility said that the cleanup utility wasn't compatible with my system. The Exact error message is attached.


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is where it told me to look for AppData.


----------



## bennieboi20 (Jul 15, 2010)

if you click organise and go to your folder and search options untick hide Operating system files, its a about half way down,. app data is within that foler you specified just hidden


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a hidden folder. Click Start and enter %appdata% in the Search box, and the folder location will open.

It doesn't really matter, however, since I doubt the file will be there. The error suggests you have some type of system/file corruption that is preventing the installer from functioning properly. Simply copying a file to a folder is not going to fix this.

Try the suggestions on this site.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...rsion-of/0f0a7994-eaf8-4ee6-87e3-89f557ddbb3a


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I tried what they suggested, and it did not work.


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you tried installing the itunes for 32 bit? I know you have a 64 bit system but have you. Just to see if it will install or move you forward.


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just tried it and it says "This iTunes installer is intended for 32-bit versions of Windows".


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Steps *1. Remove iTunes and related components from the Control Panel*
Use the Control Panel to uninstall iTunes and related software components in the following order and then restart your computer:


iTunes
QuickTime
Apple Software Update
Apple Mobile Device Support
Bonjour
Apple Application Support (iTunes 9 or later)
 *Important:* Uninstalling these components in a different order, or only uninstalling some of these components may have unintended affects.
*If you need more detailed steps on removing these components, refer to the following steps:*


Quit the following programs if they are running:
iTunes
QuickTime Player
Apple Software Update

From the *Start* menu, click *Control Panel*.
In Control Panel, click the "Uninstall a program" link as shown below. The Programs and Features Control Panel opens.








Alternately, if you do not see the "Uninstall a program" link, click Programs and Features.
*








*
Select iTunes from the list of currently installed programs. Then, click Uninstall.
When asked if you would like to remove iTunes, click Yes.
After the uninstallation is complete, do not restart your computer if you are prompted to.
If you see other iTunes entries in the list, remove them as well by repeating steps 4-6.
Remove any iPod Updater applications that are listed the same way you removed iTunes.
Remove all instances of QuickTime the same way you removed iTunes.
Remove all instances of Apple Software Update the same way you removed iTunes.
Remove all instances of Apple Mobile Device Support the same way you removed iTunes.
Remove all instances of Bonjour the same way you removed iTunes.
Remove all instances of Apple Application Support the same way you removed iTunes.
Restart your computer.

*2. Verify iTunes and related components are completely uninstalled*
In most cases removing iTunes and its related components from the Control Panel will remove all supporting files belonging to those programs. In some rare cases those though, files may be left behind. After following the previous steps, you should confirm that the following files and folders have been removed. If any are left behind, remove them now:


Crogram FilesBonjour
Crogram FilesCommon FilesApple
Crogram FilesiTunes
Crogram FilesiPod *Note*: Follow the additional steps at the end of this article if you receive the alert "Cannot delete iPodService.exe: It is being used by another person or program" when trying to delete this folder.
Crogram FilesQuickTime
C:WindowsSystem32QuickTime
C:WindowsSystem32QuickTimeVR
 If you have a 64-bit version of Windows, you will need to confirm that the following folders have been removed as well:


Crogram Files (x86)Bonjour
Crogram Files (x86)Common FilesApple
Crogram Files (x86)iTunes
Crogram Files (x86)iPod *Note*: Follow the additional steps at the end of this article if you receive the alert "Cannot delete iPodService.exe: It is being used by another person or program" when trying to delete this folder.
Crogram Files (x86)QuickTime
C:WindowsSysWOW64QuickTime
C:WindowsSysWOW64QuickTimeVR
 If you aren't sure how to remove these files, you can follow these detailed steps:


From the *Start* menu, select *Computer.*
Open Local Disk (C: located in Computer or whichever hard disk your programs are installed on.
Open the Program Files folder.
Right-click the Bonjour folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the iPod folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion. *Note*: Follow the additional steps at the end of this article if you receive the alert "Cannot delete iPodService.exe: It is being used by another person or program" when trying to delete this folder.
Right-click the iTunes folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the QuickTime folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Open the Common Files folder.
Right-click the Apple folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion. 
*Note:* If you have a 64-bit version of the Windows OS, continue with step #10. Otherwise, skip to step #15.
From the *Start* menu, select *Computer*.
Open Local Disk (C: located in Computer or whichever hard disk your programs are installed on.
Open the Program Files (x86) folder.
Right-click the Bonjour folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the iPod folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion. *Note*: Follow the additional steps at the end of this article if you receive the alert "Cannot delete iPodService.exe: It is being used by another person or program" when trying to delete this folder.
Right-click the iTunes folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the QuickTime folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Open the Common Files folder.
Right-click the Apple folder (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
From the Start menu, select Computer.
Open Local Disk (C: located in Computer or whichever hard disk your operating system is installed on.
Open the Windows folder.
For 32-bit versions of Windows: Open the System32 folder.
For 64-bit versions of Windows: Open the SysWOW64 folder.
Right-click the QuickTime file (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the QuickTimeVR file (if it exists) and select *Delete* from the shortcut menu. Choose Yes when asked to confirm the deletion.
Right-click the Recycle Bin and select *Empty Recycle Bin*.

*3. Reinstall iTunes and related components*
After verifying that iTunes is completely uninstalled, restart your computer and then download and install the latest version of iTunes.

If the issue you are troubleshooting is not resolved after following these steps, it is not necessary to remove and reinstall iTunes multiple times. Instead, you may find helpful information on the iTunes Support page, such as trobleshooting steps related to specific alert messages.
*Additional Information*

*iPodService.exe Alert*
Follow these steps if the message "Cannot delete iPodService.exe: It is being used by another person or program" appears when you try to delete the iPod folder.


Make sure that iTunes and the iPod Updater utility are not open.
Press and hold Control-Alt-Delete. Select Start Task Manager.
Click the Processes tab.
Locate the iPodService.exe in the list.
Click "iPodService.exe" and choose End Process.
Quit the Task Manager.
*Disclaimers*

*Important:* Information about products not manufactured by Apple is provided for information purposes only and does not constitute Apple's recommendation or endorsement. Please contact the vendor for additional information.

Article source: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1923


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

If those steps do not help you, then I would suggest calling Apple tech support. Sorry :/


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I cannot uninstall itunes because somehow, i am missing itunes64.msi.


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I went where it said bonjour64.msi should be, and it was there.


----------



## geekguy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have tried everything I can think of. Would a reinstallation of windows 7 work?


----------

